# I Stink



## cawb (Aug 14, 2005)

:fart:  i know  :gives: but this stuff is getting worse every day ,hell i try to get myself away from it. and also my piss is now dark yellow is it from the juice or just maybe my diet


----------



## BIGSARGE (Aug 14, 2005)

Do U Drink Sodas? DEF KIDNEYS THOUGH.


----------



## cawb (Aug 14, 2005)

yup but usally only about 3 or 4 a week mostly drink water and juice....


----------



## BIGSARGE (Aug 14, 2005)

What Kind Of Juice. Apple And Grape Make My Pee Pee Stink


----------



## latino~heat (Aug 14, 2005)

BIGSARGE said:
			
		

> What Kind Of Juice. Apple And Grape Make My Pee Pee Stink



Weirdos...I never smell or attempt to smell my piss. hmmmm
When you said you stink, I thought you meant like Ass or something...  
L~H


----------



## cawb (Aug 14, 2005)

NO NO NO NO... my pee dont stink my farts and those healthy shits i take is what is stinken..................cranberry mix and oj


----------



## DragonRider (Aug 14, 2005)

My pee been cloudy from doing Dbol.


----------



## Little Man (Aug 14, 2005)

are you drinking enough liquid? i have gas all day from drinking milk... shit smells because of bacteria in ur shit... its the protein intake probably. my pee is only dark when im dehydrated cuz theres a higher urea concentration... my peee is flourescent yellow from taking my vitamins....


----------



## STEELADDICTION (Aug 15, 2005)

How many protein shakes are you drinking?  When I take in a lot of protein from shakes, my family leaves for the day!


----------



## DragonRider (Aug 15, 2005)

STEELADDICTION said:
			
		

> How many protein shakes are you drinking?  When I take in a lot of protein from shakes, my family leaves for the day!


That's more information than we needed.


----------



## Zaven (Aug 15, 2005)

STEELADDICTION said:
			
		

> How many protein shakes are you drinking?  When I take in a lot of protein from shakes, my family leaves for the day!


same here bro......lol


----------



## cawb (Aug 18, 2005)

STEELADDICTION said:
			
		

> How many protein shakes are you drinking?  When I take in a lot of protein from shakes, my family leaves for the day!


i usally take 2 to 3 a day with whole milk and each shake including the milk has 28 g of protein


----------

